# How many CTd sold in the USA?



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

From browsing and reading here, i think of all cruze in north America it was like 3-5% of them Diesel. i might be able to get exact figured at lordstown. The reason i want a exact figure is because i want to know how rare our cars are. Of x amount of cruzes sold how many are diesel and of the diesels x amount are in x color.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think if you can get the number produced you'll have your number. Last I heard there were fewer than 200 left nationwide on new car lots.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i know its a very small % for a fact. a old report i read said 3% in 2014. i don't doubt of the 200 left on the lots they will all be sold, one way or another they will be sold. with a final build of ctd from the factory we can all know how rare our cars are. yes chevy sold many cruzes to fleet and to the public being #1 selling on the chevy name, but our diesels being rare they may one day end up being worth some good collectors $ or just not depreciate as quickly lol.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> i know its a very small % for a fact. a old report i read said 3% in 2014. i don't doubt of the 200 left on the lots they will all be sold, one way or another they will be sold. with a final build of ctd from the factory we can all know how rare our cars are. yes chevy sold many cruzes to fleet and to the public being #1 selling on the chevy name, but our diesels being rare they may one day end up being worth some good collectors $ or just not depreciate as quickly lol.


According to Autotrader there are 121 new CTDs left assuming every dealer puts an ad there, so around 200 may very be a good estimate. I don't see them having collector value but just my thoughts, rare doesn't always mean collector value, it is possible but I don't think likely. Some of the extreme Muscle Cars being sold today should have Collector value, Corvette and Hellcat, Shelby, etc. Some of the new Corvettes with superchargers and all that are very low production and an amazing super car with high quality and modest prices compared to other exotics being made for several times the price. When we are running around in electric or hydrogen or some new technology in the future some the cars being produced today our future generations are going to go WOW, those were fast and cool.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Estimated 16-17,000 CTD assembled by Lordstown. 

Full sales and estimated production figures here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c.../136178-production-numbers-2.html#post2324497


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

thats what i needed *Tomko. *look at classic car market. the datsun 240 was never expected to be a collector car and it fetches a pretty penny today. with only 15,000 examples made that means that the CTd will some day be a classic collectible. im not saying it will be a 300k car at barret jackson but in 30 years if we keep them in great shape they will be worth some $ vs scrap of a 30 year car


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> thats what i needed *Tomko. *look at classic car market. the datsun 240 was never expected to be a collector car and it fetches a pretty penny today. with only 15,000 examples made that means that the CTd will some day be a classic collectible. im not saying it will be a 300k car at barret jackson but in 30 years if we keep them in great shape they will be worth some $ vs scrap of a 30 year car


From a collector car perspective I think that you can compare the Cruze to an X-body Nova. 

Tons produced and very popular in its day. 

The CTD would be like a limited production Nova. Say one with the 9C1 package, which was all the rage in 1976. 

What is a 9C1 Nova worth today? There's almost none left. They were all high mileage cars (just like the CTD will be). So it will be more a curiosity at your local show and shine. But there won't be any huge Barrett-Jackson auction prices. 

On today's new car market things like a -V Cadillac, any corvette, any convertible, any limited production camaro, Chevy SS, any volt or ELR, any flat plane crank mustang, any M BMW, any AMG M-B, any hellcat or similar will be collectible and have both value and a following 30 years from now. But not our Cruze.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

agreed, i don't think nor fathom the CTD being a Barret Jackson car as i stated earlier. it will be worth more then scrap when its a classic age car. my 95 grand cherokee even after 40 years i bet will be worth scrap. the CTd since not many where made will be a rare bird but not necessarily valuable. i do a lot of my miles on my motorcycle on most days and long travels on the cruze so my miles will be lower then most. i like col unique cars and i think in 30-40 years at a show the CTd will be the original sedan to wipe the original diesel shame off of GM. 

wont be worth a high value but wont be a clunker either


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

It'll just be a rare bird, but probably not highly desirable. Especially if we all drive the wheels off of them, which is the reason most purchased one new.

Before my Cruze, I had a GMC Typhoon. It was a pretty rare SUV, fast and fun. They call it(and its pickup brother Syclone) the Grand National truck due to its turbo. Well grand nationals fetch a ton of cash in almost any condition. SY/TY's only catch money if they're original, pristine, ultra low mileage, and especially in rare color combos. 


You never know what will be cool in 30 years, or desirable, or even how it'll hold value.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

To be a collector car, there has to be more collectors than surviving cars. While the cars may be scarce, I'm not so sure as the there would be enough collectors to make it worth anything. My guess: a "notable car".


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

Cars now days aren't made to last 30-40 years, so in saying that a CTD MAY be a rarity but will never fetch more that what someone is willing to pay.
It is still a high production vehicle. The styling of the car is nice but will never have the impact of a cuda, hence will not have a 'tribute' following


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

well to be honest with ya i don't agree to the car aint made like they use to philosophy. look at A body mopars. frames rot near torsion bar anchors, quarter panels, trunks,floors, and fenders all rusted very fast. again guys i reiterate one day good shape CTd i think when hit collectors age will be worth a little more then SCRAP valve, but again i say it will never never be a barret jackson car. im not wanting my CTD to get me rich one day because it wont. i just think it will be worth a little more then 1,000$ to the junk yard.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Here's some comparable data to suggest it will be worth a bit more to a special kind of buyer. Let's take at a couple '80s diesels that recently sold on Ebay that aren't VW or MB:

The most relevant comparison is this Ford Tempo that sold for $2701 in decent shape

Ford Tempo GL | eBay

Here are a few other random '70s and '80s diesels that have recently sold. 

Cadillac Seville | eBay

Volvo 240 Deluxe | eBay

Peugeot Other GL | eBay


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just a guess here because no one can predict the future. I think CTD parts could be worth a fair amount for those that want to keep their cars running. Even now some parts are not out there new. A gentleman on the forum had the timing belt slip and ruin his cylinder head and GM didn't have a new cylinder head so they gave him a new engine. So my thoughts are critical parts to the CTD may keep the values higher on the cars when they get old. I for one may start a little pile of parts and just hold onto them, in particular really good used parts.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Just a guess here because no one can predict the future. I think CTD parts could be worth a fair amount for those that want to keep their cars running. Even now some parts are not out there new. A gentleman on the forum had the timing belt slip and ruin his cylinder head and GM didn't have a new cylinder head so they gave him a new engine. So my thoughts are critical parts to the CTD may keep the values higher on the cars when they get old. I for one may start a little pile of parts and just hold onto them, in particular really good used parts.


Since i own a lot of older vehicles im buying a few extras of things that are rare. certain electrical connectors, window seals and door gaskets.exc... parts that are not supper common 25 years down the road


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> Since i own a lot of older vehicles im buying a few extras of things that are rare. certain electrical connectors, window seals and door gaskets.exc... parts that are not supper common 25 years down the road


I am more thinking about sensors, DPF, DEF tank and heater, cylinder head or even a complete engine and exhaust system. Ideally I would like to find a wrecked CTD in my area cheap with low miles and just part it out and take everything I want. I think the parts to keep it running would be nice.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

defiantly, im not too worried since we have till 2030 when gm can stop making them. im also wanting to buy trim pieces that over the years go bad like the chrome strips on the windows. i also like that we can swap steering wheels with camaros. when the wheel is peeling and ugly im sure there will be camaro replacements for a long time


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> defiantly, im not too worried since we have till 2030 when gm can stop making them. im also wanting to buy trim pieces that over the years go bad like the chrome strips on the windows. i also like that we can swap steering wheels with camaros. when the wheel is peeling and ugly im sure there will be camaro replacements for a long time


Obviously not a real big issue in the short term there will be new and used parts available.


----------

